
Refurbished iPad price lowered... time for new ones - bound008
http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/specialdeals/ipad?mco=MTM3NTc1Njc
======
matdwyer
History is history, and with Apples iPhone track record I'd say the 99% bet is
April.

Also... "The DigiTimes reports that Apple has notified Foxconn that they will
ship the iPad 2 within the next 100 days"

------
scottkrager
Or just in time for Christmas!

Come on, we all know iPad 2 won't be coming til next year....right, right?
(crosses fingers for EARLY 2011...)

~~~
catlike
I wish!, but sadly I believe we are much too late for Christmas. I have
recently decided that I do _need_ an iPad, so with the new ones coming out I'm
hoping not to have to wait too long into 2011 to purchase.

